# 1968 GTO Carb



## stuntmanw (Aug 21, 2014)

Hey guys I'm trying to restore my 1968 GTO H.O. Automatic 400 and I just found out the stamped numbers are wrong. Also the numbers look tampered with. From what I figure the carb number should be 7028268, but I have 7028263. Any insight of getting a reman carb or what I should do?


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

The 7028263 would be for a 68 manual transmission. Most likely a non-HO. Is the 263 working well for you? If so, I recommend keeping what you have now. There are 7028268s that find their way to ebay occasionally, but will run you $500 or more depending on the condition. Matt


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

$500 would be on the low end, too. What Matt said, 100%. I saw a correct but very grungy Quadrajet core sell on ebay for $5500 two years ago for a '70 Judge. A grungy core that needed a full restoration. Nuts.


----------



## stuntmanw (Aug 21, 2014)

Well the 263 worked fine for a couple of miles, but it was redone years ago from what I was told. The issue is the carb is just pouring gas into the engine.


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

Not exactly sure what you mean by pouring gas into the engine, but it maybe an easy fix. It might be a bad float and or needle and seat issue. Fuel is pumped into your float bowl through the fuel inlet. Once the bowl is full, the float forces a needle into a seat that shuts off fuel at the inlet. There are a number of threads that talk about pumps that provide too much pressure and obviously you would want to look into this as a potential root cause as well. 

You can get remanufactured quadrajets. They normally run around $500+. They may or may not want yours as a core. Just as a caution... some replacement Qjets are garbage out of the box. I still think getting yours fixed is the right way to go. Matt


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Looking at the factory specs for the 1968 Pontiacs, the H.O. Option lists the carb number as 7028267 for the manual trans and 7028268 for the automatic. 

Your carb, 7028263 is listed for the base 350HP GTO 400 CI, manual trans.. However, the same carb used on the H.O automatic cars is used on the base 350HP GTO 400 CI, 7028268.

Ram Air engines used 7028275 for manual trans, 7028274 for auto.

If you have gas "pouring" into your engine, then it could be a stuck needle and seat assembly, or wrong float setting. Another thing to consider is that the original floats in the Q-jet were a foam-like material. Don't know if your previous rebuild replaced this. The can/do absorb gas and get "water logged" which makes them heavy and they don't float as they should in the float bowl and then that can cause the needle not to sit down tightly on its seat. Not sure what effect ethanol has on these foam floats, but probably not good.

You might want to pull the top off your carb, install a new needle and seat designed for ethanol gas, install a brass float, reset your float level, install a new accelerator pump and put it back together -or better yet, just pull the carb and do a complete clean & rebuild so you know what you have.:thumbsup:


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

And then there's the common cause of a QJet "pouring gas" --- leaking main jet well plugs.

Bear


----------

